
Repo Meltdown Shows Budget Deficit Has Limits - dmitriy_ko
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-09-26/repo-meltdown-shows-budget-deficit-has-limits
======
rdtwo
Someone is broke you just don’t know who it is yet. Repo rates go to the moon
when you have no collateral to post for overnight repos loans.

